# Phaenopharos Khaoyaiensis (Red Winged Stick Insect)



## RobR1976 (Mar 9, 2013)

I have some eggs that just began hatching, I was wondering if the hatching can be slowed down by putting the remaining eggs in the fridge until I can acquire some of the proper food source for them?? I was hoping the eggs would have started hatching later in the spring so I could have had bramble available for them. I know that cooling them down can slow down the hatching process, just not sure if it will be detrimental to their health??


----------



## gripen (Mar 9, 2013)

As these are exotic they are highly illegal to keep. This forum is not the place to discuss them.


----------



## Malakyoma (Mar 9, 2013)

RobR1976 said:


> I have some eggs that just began hatching, I was wondering if the hatching can be slowed down by putting the remaining eggs in the fridge until I can acquire some of the proper food source for them?? I was hoping the eggs would have started hatching later in the spring so I could have had bramble available for them. I know that cooling them down can slow down the hatching process, just not sure if it will be detrimental to their health??


From my very limited knowledge I would say since they've started hatching already, putting the unhatched ones in the fridge would only hurt the semi-developed nymphs.


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 9, 2013)

gripen said:


> As these are exotic they are highly illegal to keep. This forum is not the place to discuss them.


Don't worry its cool, I just called 911....They will know exactly what to do.\

Oh, and stressing the words highly illegal do nothing but direct attention to the issue and further risk our hobby's standing. The wise way would be to message about it until the threads deleted. Many eyes watch these boards not just hobbyists..........


----------



## gripen (Mar 9, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> Don't worry its cool, I just called 911....They will know exactly what to do.\
> 
> Oh, and stressing the words highly illegal do nothing but direct attention to the issue and further risk our hobby's standing. The wise way would be to message about it until the threads deleted. Many eyes watch these boards not just hobbyists..........


I would like him to know why his thread is being deleted. I did nothing wrong.


----------



## Bug Trader (Mar 9, 2013)

Did not say you had, was more of a letting you know kind of deal....;Same reason the public species list isnt needed. Its a bad idea.


----------



## Precarious (Mar 9, 2013)

Refrigeration is a bad idea. I don't see it listed as something they eat but you may want to try eucalyptus which many phasmids eat. If you ask nicely Matt may send you some bramble as well..

http://www.eucproducts.com


----------



## RobR1976 (Mar 9, 2013)

Precarious said:


> Refrigeration is a bad idea. I don't see it listed as something they eat but you may want to try eucalyptus which many phasmids eat. If you ask nicely Matt may send you some bramble as well..
> 
> http://www.eucproducts.com


Thanks for the info! Can you tell me how to get in touch with Matt please


----------



## Precarious (Mar 9, 2013)

RobR1976 said:


> Thanks for the info! Can you tell me how to get in touch with Matt please


After you place the order he will likely contact you asking if you have any special requirements. Or you can contact him through the site first. He's a very nice guy.


----------



## SSimsswiSS (Mar 25, 2013)

Rose leaves work well.


----------



## RobR1976 (Apr 1, 2013)

I have been feeding them green leaf lettuce and they are doing very well. I just had one molt into the 3rd instar last night. It was my girl friend's idea to try the green leaf, I never thought they would have any interest in common lettuce!


----------



## chrisnoahdana (Apr 10, 2013)

I can't believe what I read in this thread , lol , what made him do that about what can't be talked about there diet sorry , a joke ! And I agree with mike bringing such attention he could have Pm's you , and I'm also calling the bug po po on you asking about diets and care just a question and Peter would not dismiss this at all , good luck with your research on them !


----------



## nirotorin (Jul 25, 2013)

Too bad it is such evil villainy to own these creatures.

How about some pics?


----------

